# comprobar



## pizzi

Discorso per l'inaugurazione del riallestimento di un museo dedicato al famoso pittore Fulano. La sede precedente era rimasta chiusa per anni.

_"...es una satisfacción_ *comprobar *_esta gran colección del genio Rafa Fulano."_

*Comprobar*: tr. Revisar o analizar alguna cosa con el fin de confirmar o corroborar su veracidad, existencia o exactitud.

In questo caso, le indicazioni di cui sopra non mi sembra soddisfino il senso in italiano.

Secondo voi potrei tradurlo con *rendere nuovamente pubblica*?

Grazie


----------



## kreiner

Certo che anche in spagnolo è una frase un po' inintelligible. Comunque "comprobar" non significa "rendere nuovamente pubblico/a".


----------



## pizzi

kreiner said:


> Certo che anche in spagnolo è una frase un po' inintelligible. Comunque "comprobar" non significa "rendere nuovamente pubblico/a".



La tua considerazione mi consola; hai un suggerimento?

Grazie


----------



## kreiner

Visto che il significato di "comprobar" è "comprovare, accertare, constatare, verificare...", penso che abbia voluto dire "rivedere".


----------



## pizzi

Sì, mi sembra un buon suggerimento. Grazie! 

*Rivedere*, comunque, in questo contesto è proprio un _tornare a vedere dopo tanti anni_, e quindi anche la mia ipotesi può ricadere in questo senso.


----------



## kreiner

pizzi said:


> Sì, mi sembra un buon suggerimento. Grazie!
> 
> *Rivedere*, comunque, in questo contesto è proprio un _tornare a vedere dopo tanti anni_, e quindi anche la mia ipotesi può ricadere in questo senso.


 
Sì, ma dalla prospettiva inversa: uno rivede ciò che è stato reso pubblico di nuovo. 

Ma stiamo solo tirando a indovinare.

Saluti.


----------



## Neuromante

Lascia "constatare", non è colpa tua se in spagnolo c´è scrita una assurdità.


----------



## pizzi

Hola, Neuromante! 

Non vorrei scrivere un'assurdità anche in italiano! 

_"_...è una soddisfazione constatare (l'esistenza di?) questa gran collezione di Rafa Fulano".


----------



## 0scar

_"...es una satisfacción_ *comprobar *_nuevamente _en _esta gran colección el genio de Rafa Fulano."_
_"...es una satisfacción_ admirar _esta gran colección del genio de Rafa Fulano"_


Para descargo del la Infanta Sutana se puede decir que esta frase la dijo en EE.UU y lo que se publicó es probablemente lo que oyó mal alguien que habla inglés y no castellano.


----------



## Neuromante

Prueba con "testare", es un poco absurdo, pero el sentido corresponde con el que debería tener la frase.


Dudo que alguien que oiga mal lo pueda hacer hasta el punto de comerse media frase o de confundir "admirar" con "comprobar". Una cosa es confundir verbos al traducir y otra muy distinta *oír* "compro-" en lugar de "admi-"


----------



## chlapec

Io invece, dal contesto, credo che l'infanta Zutana abbia voluto dire "osservare con i propri occhi".


----------



## infinite sadness

Potrebbe essere "constatare l'esistenza" di una tanto geniale collezione?


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> Para descargo de la Infanta Sutana se puede decir que esta frase la dijo en EE.UU y lo que se publicó es probablemente lo que oyó mal alguien que habla inglés y no castellano.


Mejor aun: estando en Estados Unidos la Infanta debe haber dicho la frase *en inglés*, y esto es simplemente una mala traducción.


----------

